# 3.4v diodes x 25 what resistance do i need?



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

So, i'm planning on buying 25 x 16.000MCD diodes that run at 3.-3.6v, and use 25mA, what kind of resistance do i need? This is the first time i do anything with diodes  (or really anything electric?)


----------

